
Help, I can’t learn/do something because it is boring - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2019/09/23/help-i-cant-learn-do-something-because-it-is-boring/
======
flatfilefan
Don’t do boring stuff. Find and do exciting stuff. But make serious effort
searching for it.

~~~
mooreds
Maybe it is just me, but I have never had a job or contract that didn't have
some boring component.

